# Fedor Emelianenko Wants Alistair Overeem Next



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fedor Emelianenko Wants Alistair Overeem Next | Steve Rattlesnake

With the recent news about the elbow surgery of Fabricio Werdum, a reporter asked Fedor via mixfight.ru to comment on this situation.

Fedor Emelianenko: "Absolutely, I would like a rematch with Werdum, but since he has recently undergone surgery, this fight is unlikely to take place. This year, in November-December, I would prefer to meet in a cage with Alistair Overeem"


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

please let this fight happen :thumbsup: i hope the M-1 crew doesnt try & make some ri-tarded stipulations and just kill the whole deal before it even gets off the ground


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bad idea Fedor. This juiced up kickboxing monster can give Fedor a lot of problems.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah if Fedor looses to Overeem he will loose alot of his value!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Overeem can give anyone problems right now, but isn't that the whole point? 

You fight him, then you find out what happens. I wish people would stop being so protective about Fedor's record and legacy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well in all honesty he could beat Overeem!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Overeem can give anyone problems right now, but isn't that the whole point?
> 
> You fight him, then you find out what happens. I wish people would stop being so protective about Fedor's record and legacy.


I'm not saying Fedor shouldn't take the fight, but I'm surprised since he has a history of looking for the easiest fights.



kantowrestler said:


> Well in all honesty he could beat Overeem!:thumbsup:


And he could lose. Those are the options


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I'm not saying Fedor shouldn't take the fight, but I'm surprised since he has a history of looking for the easiest fights.


The guy has more top 10 wins than any MMA fighter ever, so I don't think you can claim he's looking for easy fights.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This just proves Fedor fights anybody, Overeem is the ultimate test. The man has the size and skills unlike any HW right now.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

If this is indeed true, that would be pretty incredible. The most epic fight in SF history no doubt. I think that the fight between Emelianenko and Overeem could go both ways, but I am leaning towards Overeem just because he's been a beast as of late and I think he could overwhelm most HW's in the world.
I would rank the world HW rankings like this:
1. Lesnar
2. Overeem/F. Emelianenko/Velasquez/Carwin (toss up for #2/3/4/5)
6. Dos Santos
7. Nogueira/Silva/Werdum (toss up for #7/8/9)
10. Barnett/Mir/A. Emelianenko/Kongo/Gonzaga/Rogers (toss up for #10 and beyond)


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

If this is true then THANK YOU FEDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And FINALLY growing a pair... Lately he been acting a little scared of top competition....

And I'll be going for Fedor till i die! GO EMPEROR!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> If this is true then THANK YOU FEDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And FINALLY growing a pair... Lately he been acting a little scared of top competition....
> 
> And I'll be going for Fedor till i die! GO EMPEROR!


If Fedor whoops Overeem the brock debate will be lopsided as it will be in Fedor's favour again.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> If Fedor whoops Overeem the brock debate will be lopsided as it will be in Fedor's favour again.


 
I think Shane would own Overeem and so i like my chances with Brock vs Overeem, and even though im a Fedor nutt hugger....

I might give the edge to Brock.... BUT I need to see more recent Brock ground work to be fully supporting Brock in that fight...

But still give the edge to Brock because Fedor took some nasty shots from Rogers that i dont see him being able to take from Brock....

It would still be a fight for the ages!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I think Shane would own Overeem and so i like my chances with Brock vs Overeem, and even though im a Fedor nutt hugger....
> 
> I might give the edge to Brock.... BUT I need to see more recent Brock ground work to be fully supporting Brock in that fight...
> 
> ...


Overeem will smash carwin, Reem is the more technical striker plus he is better overall and his cardio is superior. The only thing that makes me say brock will beat fedor size. If Fedor can handle overeem on the floor then it answers the brock question about size. Standing up fedor will KO brock. Base on the carwin fight lesnar stand up is horrible.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I may get my head ripped off here, but after losing to a fighter he was supposed to be walking through (Werdum) I don't think Fedor has any place demanding/requesting fights it should be down to the SF matchmaker to do what is best for the division. Giving Fedor the champ on the back of a loss isn't for the best for the division....

....IMO


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

LizaG said:


> I may get my head ripped off here, but after losing to a fighter he was supposed to be walking through (Werdum) I don't think Fedor has any place demanding/requesting fights it should be down to the SF matchmaker to do what is best for the division. Giving Fedor the champ on the back of a loss isn't for the best for the division....
> 
> ....IMO


It is! as any real fan wants to see this fight!

only way this fight will not happen is M1 asking for too much cash or something

Lets hope though :confused05:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Toroian said:


> It is! as any real fan wants to see this fight!
> 
> only way this fight will not happen is M1 asking for too much cash or something
> 
> Lets hope though :confused05:


That's fair enough lol, I personally don't see the interest but that's cool  x


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Overeem would DESTROY shane. Shane isnt stronger then Overeem, Shane isnt going to take Overeem down and Shane wont be out-striking Overeem. There is nothing to make me believe that Shane can win this fight. 

Also.
Fedor will get a TKO over Overeem. He will throw those vicious fast powerful looping punches and drop Overeem and this is coming from a huge Overeem supporter.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Overeem might be the best HW in the world not named Cain Velasquez.

A win is huge for either fighter, but I like Overeem if his chin holds up..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Overeem would DESTROY shane. Shane isnt stronger then Overeem, Shane isnt going to take Overeem down and Shane wont be out-striking Overeem. There is nothing to make me believe that Shane can win this fight.
> 
> Also.
> Fedor will get a TKO over Overeem. He will throw those vicious fast powerful looping punches and drop Overeem and this is coming from a huge Overeem supporter.


Those viscous, fast, looping punches will get him dropped by Overeem. Reem is by the far the best striker in the HW division and im confident he could smash any one standing, including fedor. Brett Rodgers broke fedors nose and was tagging him on the feet. Overeem is an elite K-1 striker.

I think Fedor is in for a world of hurt here, overeem can punish him on the feet or he can rag doll him on the ground.

If reem can KO Badri Hari, he can KO Fedor.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> The guy has more top 10 wins than any MMA fighter ever, so I don't think you can claim he's looking for easy fights.


So you are saying that after pride Fedor fought the best competition available. He fought a middleweight, a bum, two hasbeens, a tireman who isn't any good, and lost to Werdum who is good but not great.



marcthegame said:


> If Fedor whoops Overeem the brock debate will be lopsided as it will be in Fedor's favour again.


wins Carwin, Mir, Couture, Herring, Velasquez (for Brock to still be champ when Fedor fights werdum) > Lindland, Choi, Arlovski, Sylvia, and Rogers.

Losses Mir>Werdum.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> If this is true then THANK YOU FEDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And FINALLY growing a pair... Lately he been acting a little scared of top competition....
> 
> And I'll be going for Fedor till i die! GO EMPEROR!


I don't think Fedor has much of a chance at this point. After losing to Werdum, he lost a lot of his value. 

Imagine the hype that fight is going to get, and the hype around Fedor-Werdum II, should Fedor win.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll believe this when Fedor signs the contract.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

^Ditto^


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Brett Rodgers broke fedors nose and was tagging him on the feet. Overeem is an elite K-1 striker.
> 
> I think Fedor is in for a world of hurt here, overeem can punish him on the feet or he can rag doll him on the ground.
> 
> If reem can KO Badri Hari, he can KO Fedor.


Rogers landed one punch (jab on the nose) on Fedor in that fight, the rest of the time he got worked standing. Overeem's striking may well be technically better than Fedor's but Fedor takes a punch well and Overeem does not. If Fedor lands a couple I can easily see Overeem packing it in, he certainly has before. I would very much like to see this fight.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah if Fedor looses to Overeem he will loose alot of his value!



a lot of the fedor mystique has dissipated already. He's still up there at the top.... only its a more level playing field, where as before he was basically untouchable for most

a win over a decorated fighter like overeem will potentially catapult him back up to mystical rank lol...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The only way he could do that is if he put together another long win streak, then he would be legendary again!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

The timing of this challenge is quesitonable at best.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Fedor can want the champ all he wants, but the fact of the matter is that Werdum is the #1 contender now.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Fedor can want the champ all he wants, but the fact of the matter is that Werdum is the #1 contender now.


I honestly think if Werdum wasn't injured he would get the next shot. Since he is, who else should fight him. None of the other Strikeforce HWs deserve a shot either.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I honestly think if Werdum wasn't injured he would get the next shot. Since he is, who else should fight him. None of the other Strikeforce HWs deserve a shot either.


I said this in another thread too but I would like to see Fedor fight Antonio Silva before getting a shot. They have both lost to Werdum recently and Silva just beat Arlovski. I would like to see them fight in the mean time while Werdum is healing up.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I said this in another thread too but I would like to see Fedor fight Antonio Silva before getting a shot. They have both lost to Werdum recently and Silva just beat Arlovski. I would like to see them fight in the mean time while Werdum is healing up.


I see your point, but I think that fight is a waste, in my opinion. Strikeforce has 3 really talented HWs, and then some other good HWs. I would rather see two really talented guys go at it. It's not like the Strikeforce belt means that much. It didn't get defended for three years and then Rogers got a shot. So I'm not concerned with giving the best guy a title shot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I see your point, but I think that fight is a waste, in my opinion. Strikeforce has 3 really talented HWs, and then some other good HWs. I would rather see two really talented guys go at it. It's not like the Strikeforce belt means that much. It didn't get defended for three years and then Rogers got a shot. So I'm not concerned with giving the best guy a title shot.


It looked ridiculous when they gave Rogers the shot as well. Antonio Silva should most definitely be in the mix. He is 14-2 with 12 finishes. Other than Werdum, his last loss was in 2006.

I think it makes perfect sense to have them fight while Overeem does his thing in K-1.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So Overeem fights in K-1, Fedor fights Silva, then when Overeem is done he fights a healed Werdum and the winner faces the Fedor/Silva winner, guess it makes sense!:confused05:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It looked ridiculous when they gave Rogers the shot as well. Antonio Silva should most definitely be in the mix. He is 14-2 with 12 finishes. Other than Werdum, his last loss was in 2006.
> 
> I think it makes perfect sense to have them fight while Overeem does his thing in K-1.


Like I said I see your point. However the somewhat notable win bigfoot has is silva. The rest of his wins aren't against very good fighters. I just think if you take the title out of the picture, the best fight for the fans is Fedor vs Overeem. I still say that a title that is only defended once and three years and then once a year after that is meaningless.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think anyone can actually believe that Bigfoot is anything more than a Roy Nelson calibre fighter.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> I don't think anyone can actually believe that Bigfoot is anything more than a Roy Nelson calibre fighter.


Roy Nelson would beat Silva.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Big Country would take him down and submit him with his blob of a belly!:thumb02:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes I actually would take Nelson over Silva. It's a horrible stylistic Kathy up for him and he's a better more dangerous fighter. I'm just saying that he's in that general range of fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah unfortunate that Big Country is in the UFC!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah unfortunate that Big Country is in the UFC!


Why is that unfortunate? There are plenty of good fights for Big Country in the UFC. It's strikeforce who doesn't have any HWs to fight each other.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Unfortunate for Strikeforce I meant!


----------

